# Hacks' peptides



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Hey guys. Ridiculously cheap prices anyone used? These good to go?


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Hacks does peptides??? First Ive heard. Interesting! All his other stuff is usually spot on.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

HDU said:


> Hey guys. Ridiculously cheap prices anyone used? These good to go?


Are you going to be using them.


----------



## dazbcos1969 (Jun 10, 2011)

Not heard of these either??????????????


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

funkdocta said:


> Hacks does peptides??? First Ive heard. Interesting! All his other stuff is usually spot on.


Well he does

US MADE GHRP-6 MADE 5MG

US MADE MOD GRF1-29 WITHOUT DAC 5MG


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> Are you going to be using them.


No. Not for me.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

HDU said:


> Well he does
> 
> US MADE GHRP-6 MADE 5MG
> 
> US MADE MOD GRF1-29 WITHOUT DAC 5MG


Mod Grf w/o dac in a 5mg vial?? now thats different! and could be very handy to be honest.


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Cheap usually gives it away.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

m575 said:


> Cheap usually gives it away.


exactly cheap for a reason......


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> exactly cheap for a reason......


Wouldn't you rate hacks peps or should They stick with pharma I.e purepeptides? All his stuff is supposedly spot on?


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

HDU said:


> Wouldn't you rate hacks peps or should They stick with pharma I.e purepeptides? All his stuff is supposedly spot on?


Are they even real?? I didnt know he did peptides.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

HDU said:


> Wouldn't you rate hacks peps or should They stick with pharma I.e purepeptides? All his stuff is supposedly spot on?


i would not use them as i cannot see them being any good to be fair but i am sure they will be popular mainly due to price....but you say his stuff is spot on who has had it tested?


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> i would not use them as i cannot see them being any good to be fair but i am sure they will be popular mainly due to price....but you say his stuff is spot on who has had it tested?


Okay thanks. And no one just what I've read on this forum.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> i would not use them as i cannot see them being any good to be fair but i am sure they will be popular mainly due to price....but you say his stuff is spot on who has had it tested?


Someone has his anavar tested but the test just shows that it contains var.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2014)

Cheap? Clearly you're not clued up on peptide prices, he's charging pretty much the going rate unless you're comparing to toms etc.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

@HDU

You stock piling gear and peps for the apocalypse?


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Heavyassweights said:


> @HDU
> 
> You stock piling gear and peps for the apocalypse?


Yes.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Cheap? Clearly you're not clued up on peptide prices, he's charging pretty much the going rate unless you're comparing to toms etc.


Was rather cheap compared to purepeptides?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

HDU said:


> Yes.


someone tag big jim in here, HDU is going mad


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Heavyassweights said:


> someone tag big jim in here, HDU is going mad


Mad man


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2014)

HDU said:


> Was rather cheap compared to purepeptides?


I do apologise, I didn't realise it was 5mg of Mod!! That is crazy cheap!

Don't think i'd use anyone but pure peptides tbh. Did the trick last year and I'm an if it isn't broke don't fix it kinda guy.


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> i would not use them as i cannot see them being any good to be fair but i am sure they will be popular mainly due to price....but you say his stuff is spot on who has had it tested?


 @shadow4509 is the one who had his Anavar tested


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

nice one would love to see the lab test, was it dosed correctly?



Echo said:


> @shadow4509 is the one who had his Anavar tested


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> nice one would love to see the lab test, was it dosed correctly?


No problem I don't think they specified the dose that it contained, the picture only showed that it contained Anavar.

I'll edit this in a minute when I find the picture

EDIT - Post #395. He also had Proviron tested

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/256373-gear-testing-27.html


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> nice one would love to see the lab test, was it dosed correctly?


Unfortunately the free analysis only gives a major compound and a minor compound. The major compound was oxandrolone and there was no minor compound. So yes it was var and var alone, minus the filler.

I did discuss with Dhacks and he was confident from the beginning that it would only come back as var and that if they could provide the amount of active compound it would come back between 50-52mg.

I think people need to remember that Dhacks is still a source. Yes he has his own range of products which, in my opinion, are spot on but he also sells other products.

The peptides obviously aren't his own and are just peptides from the US, I wouldn't assume that because he sells them that they are of the same quality.

It's supply and demand if people are asking for peps he is going to stock them.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

shadow4509 said:


> Unfortunately the free analysis only gives a major compound and a minor compound. The major compound was oxandrolone and there was no minor compound. So yes it was var and var alone, minus the filler.
> 
> I did discuss with Dhacks and he was confident from the beginning that it would only come back as var and that if they could provide the amount of active compound it would come back between 50-52mg.
> 
> ...


exactly my thinking as well


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> exactly my thinking as well


Claims their a big us company


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

They might be what are they called??


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> They might be what are they called??


Will find out


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

HDU said:


> Will find out


it will be good to actually see what the company is as they might provide other sources, plus you can then see how long they have been in the game etc...


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> it will be good to actually see what the company is as they might provide other sources, plus you can then see how long they have been in the game etc...


If like to see you try them and give is a review to add to the other one you did of the uk suppliers


----------

